# Speichern von Daten mit Mysql



## CloudNet (18. Okt 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte Daten von einem Spieler in einer Datenbank speichern.
Ich kann jedoch nicht die Verbindungsdaten in das Programm schreiben.
Ich habe es dann mit einer Methode gemacht, die einen POST auf einem Webserver schickt, wo dort die Daten über php in eine Tabelle gespeichert werden. Das ist aber auch unsicher, denn man kann ja die gleiche Methode verwenden und die Daten verändern. Es müsste einen unsichtbaren Schlüssel geben, den der Nutzer nie sieht. Ich weiß im Moment leider nicht, wie ich das umsetzen soll.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## mrBrown (18. Okt 2018)

Der Server muss sicherstellen, dass die Daten korrekt sind und geupdated werden dürfen.


Einen Schlüssel beim Nutzer speichern/im Programm haben/whatever, der für den Nutzer unsichtbar ist, ist immer nur Security by Obscurity.


----------



## Dukel (18. Okt 2018)

Eine Idee ist Dinge auf dem Server zu machen und dem Client das Ergebnis zu übermitteln. D.h. der User drückt eine Pfeiltaste und auf dem Server wird geschaut was damit passiert (Spieler läuft über eine Münze und bekommt den Wert gut geschrieben) und übergibt dem Client, dass was passiert.


----------



## CloudNet (18. Okt 2018)

Okay, vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich werde mich damit mal
auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Okt 2018)

Also - ich würde auf security by obscurity setzen bei dem Mini Spiel.

Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass du falsches geschlecht (nich v sondern ^ das Zeichen) gewählt hast.


----------

